# Help !!!



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have written on 2 other posts Family and relationship and addiction so you can read alittle about my situation.My husband and I went to a marriage counsellor and she was really good she pointed out some important things that my husband needs to know about my daughter and I felt positive coming out of the appointment things have been good the last few day's but I can't seem to get the feelings back I had for my husband.I really think I want to go but I don't know how or when.2 weeks ago I was ready to leave and I was going to stay with a friend for a couple of day's but I ended up going back and I stayed I felt such a releif thinking I was leaving and at the end of the day a sence of dread came across me.He saids and does things I don't like but I am always trying to avoid conflict so I don't mention anything and I am scared to bring things up to the counsellor.I feel trapped.I know I have to do it for myself but sometimes I wish he was cheating so I could just leave it would make it so much easier or at least I think that right now in my frame of mind.I would most likely be devestated.I don't know what to do anymore please anyone give me some advice.


----------



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well I went home to pick up my daughter after writing this post because my husband won't drive her any where I had to leave work.I go home he is sitting at the computer playing WOW drinking a rum and coke and on the tool bar he had google great boobs.So now I am even more pissed off I left the house and told him I was going to a friends after work.I wonder how much he checks out websites like that,he knows it bother's me as we have talked about it a few times.I was calm and you know what I felt a sense of relief what is going on with me?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I am starting to think this guy has no clue to how to be a father. I wouldn't trust my child in his care.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I like Rum and Cokes and big boobs as the next guy....But my children and even my neighbors children come first.

Thre are two types of people in this world.

Responsible

and 

Irresponsible

I think you know which one you are and which one he is.


----------



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well here I am again,I thought things were going well until Sunday.My daughter had a sleep over with her friend on Fri and Sat her friend stayed at our place so my daughter did not do her chores.My husband sent her outide at 9:30pm to pick up dog poop while I was having a bath.I went outside and here he was yelling at her that she was not picking it up properly and that she better start doing her chores.My husband and I started to argue I told him she was doing really well with her chores and that she had been doing them everyday and he said no she had'nt so I replied are you calling me a lier and he said no that she was not doing the chores properly I said you want her to be perfect and he said no I just want her to learn to do them right.We then got on to the disscussion of him adopting her again and he replied I will be her dad but I will not sign adoption papers because I will never be her father,I was hurt yet again.We have not spoken since Sunday and it is so difficult being in the house I feel like a stranger in my own home.I have found a counsellor for my daughter as she is taking this very hard.I don't know what to do anymore please help


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

trexy66 said:


> Well here I am again,I thought things were going well until Sunday.My daughter had a sleep over with her friend on Fri and Sat her friend stayed at our place so my daughter did not do her chores.My husband sent her outide at 9:30pm to pick up dog poop while I was having a bath.I went outside and here he was yelling at her that she was not picking it up properly and that she better start doing her chores.My husband and I started to argue I told him she was doing really well with her chores and that she had been doing them everyday and he said no she had'nt so I replied are you calling me a lier and he said no that she was not doing the chores properly I said you want her to be perfect and he said no I just want her to learn to do them right.We then got on to the disscussion of him adopting her again and he replied I will be her dad but I will not sign adoption papers because I will never be her father,I was hurt yet again.We have not spoken since Sunday and it is so difficult being in the house I feel like a stranger in my own home.I have found a counsellor for my daughter as she is taking this very hard.I don't know what to do anymore please help


Get your daughter the heck away from this man. It is selfish of you to put your daughter through this because of how you feel for him, yet you sacrofice your daughter and her happiness for your own.

draconis


----------



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

draconis said:


> Get your daughter the heck away from this man. It is selfish of you to put your daughter through this because of how you feel for him, yet you sacrofice your daughter and her happiness for your own.
> 
> draconis


you have always replied to my posts and I appreciate that I guess in my last post I did not mention that I have decided to separate from him and I guess in a way we are as we are not talking.I have been to a lawyer and he said it would be best if I did not leave the house until it is sold,right now my husband does not have anything to do with me or my daughter and we are both going for counselling.I don't feel as though I am being selfish at all even though I do have strong feelings for my husband I have decided to leave and get my daughter away from his control I guess by writing this post I was just looking for some support as it is a difficult time and living under the same roof is hard.


----------

